# Saffy wears herself out!



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

For the first time in a while, Saffy had Babble Ball for a long session today. So much so, she wore herself out with the excitement. The first picture shows how she fell asleep (then woke again when I got my camera, of course):



In the next pic, she is saying "Please don't take him, Daddy!":



And finally, when she knew he would be OK, this is how she settled for a couple of hours:



It was sooooo cute, because every time her little paws moved even slightly, the ball would speak and she wouldn't wake up. :wavey:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

She is beautiful! I've never heard of the babble ball.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww sweet pictures!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Cathy's Gunner,

Saffy is blind and so this ball, which makes noises, is great for her. We can throw/roll it away quite some distance and she can figure out where it has gone. 

This video shows how it works for us (this blue ball talks):








Sometimes, it goes out of earshot, and this is where her big sister comes in handy (the red/yellow ball makes animal noises) ...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad that Saffy is enjoying life and obviously loves her babble ball


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

it is good to see Saffy looking well and enjoying life.
She sure is pretty.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What a wonderful idea for blind dogs! I'd never heard of one. Saffy sure looks like she loves hers! What a beautiful girl she is.


----------

